# South Carolina Handgun laws.



## Railhouse (May 6, 2012)

So yesterday I put a 50% deposit down on a Springfield Armory XD-9 4inch Service Model, after receiving the news a few days before that a person can legally own/purchase a handgun at 18 in SC. (law passed in like 2008) Anyway, I'm only 20. I heard some buzz that a retailer can't sell a handgun to someone under 21. Why would I have been able to put a deposit down then? The store clerk looked at my I.D. during my checkout. :smt104


----------



## Railhouse (May 6, 2012)

Never mind, I got it cleared up by asking the gun shop where I put a deposit on a handgun. The guy I talked to on the phone said it should have never happened, and he will give me my full deposit back.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

This is Fed law that cool states don't ignore.You can't purchace it unless you're 21,but at 18 someone can legally give or gift you one.Posession in public varies so study yours to be clear,and remember the straw purchase gig.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

You can buy it privately though

AFS


----------

